# I have submitted my application and hope to be a member in due time



## ChrisH1980 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi everyone,  I am 37 years old and live in Ontario Canada. I have applied to the local lodge here in Kitchener and am hoping i will be accepted. Wanted to say hi and introduce myself. I had contacted a member out of Colorado (OM Bro Alex Perez) and was given information and a pre-interview of sorts. He was very helpful. 

I hope one day I may call myself a brother as well. 

Hope everyone is having an amazing day! 

Chris Hoven


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 9, 2017)

Greetings, welcome, and good luck!


----------



## Bloke (Nov 9, 2017)

Greetings and every success in your journey !


----------



## MWS (Nov 9, 2017)

Welcome, from just down the road in Hamilton. Keep us posted on how things go.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 10, 2017)

ChrisH1980 said:


> Hi everyone,  I am 37 years old and live in Ontario Canada. I have applied to the local lodge here in Kitchener and am hoping i will be accepted. Wanted to say hi and introduce myself. I had contacted a member out of Colorado (OM Bro Alex Perez) and was given information and a pre-interview of sorts. He was very helpful.
> 
> I hope one day I may call myself a brother as well.
> 
> ...



If you are in Canada why is a brother from Colorado interviewing you?

This isn’t normal practice.  You should make sure the lodge you petitioned is recognized


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 10, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. Good luck and keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## ChrisH1980 (Nov 10, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> If you are in Canada why is a brother from Colorado interviewing you?
> 
> This isn’t normal practice.  You should make sure the lodge you petitioned is recognized




I applied to the grand lodge in kitchener it is a recognised lodge. He didnt give me an official interview he gave me a ore interview of sorts to prepare me and to see if i would qualify. I will keep everyone posted on my progress and tha k everyone for the greeting.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 10, 2017)

I still don't understand why someone in another jurisdiction is doing anything for your lodge

Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## ChrisH1980 (Nov 10, 2017)

Your still misunderstanding, i had him as a facebook friend and mistook him for someone else and had asked him if he was a mason to which he asked me if it was a joke and when I realised i had mistaken who i was speaking to i on my own will asked how could I go about joining. To which i was told I made the first step by asking a mason. We then got talking and he ran me through the basic questions i may be asked it was not official in anyway rather a gesture of help ofln his behalf to give me some information. Had Bro Perez not been so helpful i would probably have not decided to contact the local lodge and apply. In no way was he attempting to actually do anything other then inform me.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 10, 2017)

Oh ok...good luck sir!

Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## ChrisH1980 (Nov 10, 2017)

Thank you sir, have a great weekend.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 12, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> I still don't understand why someone in another jurisdiction is doing anything for your lodge
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app


I often do that Bro Rip - meet someone the web, they want to join oveseas and I per-qualify them, then will send them in the direction  of someone I know. I've even done that for women joining LDH. When it's our GL and I've met the person but not local to my lodge, I've also been known to write to our GL in support of them.


----------



## stevenellis11 (Nov 28, 2017)

Welcome Chris, good luck with your application , fingers crossed for you , 
Steve 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## ChrisH1980 (Nov 28, 2017)

Thank you Steve. It is definitely an exercise in patience, but nothing great comes easy or fast in life. Have a great day sir!


----------



## Andy Fracica (Nov 29, 2017)

ChrisH1980 said:


> Thank you Steve. It is definitely an exercise in patience, but nothing great comes easy or fast in life. Have a great day sir!


The person that signed your petition should at least let you know when the investigation committee is going to meet with you. Our lodge acts quickly on new petitions. As soon as we get one we form an investigation committee and try to meet with the candidate before the next meeting so we can vote on the petition. Feel free to contact them and ask what to expect, if you haven't already done so. I'm sure he'll be happy to tell you.

My son and I turned our petitions in, in March  We met with the investigation committee a couple of weeks after that. We were approved in April and initiated in May. So it was about a 2 month wait from the time we petitioned until we received the first degree.


----------



## Keith C (Nov 30, 2017)

Welcome and best wishes!  Lodges differ on how quickly they respond, so don't worry.  Remember that Freemasonry is a volunteer organization and this is a busy time of the year.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 30, 2017)

ChrisH1980 said:


> Thank you Steve. It is definitely an exercise in patience, but nothing great comes easy or fast in life. Have a great day sir!



We teach many lessons.  For me patience was among the hardest to learn.  I fake it.  I may appear patient on the surface but I am often fidgeting invisibly on the inside.  It has helped me that the lessons of patience started even before I petitioned.  A quarter century later it's a lesson I still study with limited success.

Our clock ticks month to month.


----------

